# Star Citizen Diskussionen



## ZAM (18. August 2015)

Mir fällt momentan kein passendes Unterforum zu dem Thema ein, denn ein reines MMO ist SC ja bspw. nicht ^^

Aber rein Bezug nehmen auf unsere Diskussion im "Ich habe da was neues"-Thread, geht es hier am besten weiter.

 

Was erwartet ihr letztendlich von dem Spiel?

Muss es so schnell wie möglich fertig werden?

Wie viel Geld habt ihr schon investiert?

etc.

 

Ich mache mal den Anfang.

 

Ich weiß es tatsächlich noch nicht. Mir fehlt bei den ganzen Modulen ernsthaft noch die Vorstellung und das Gefühl dafür, wie RSI es am Ende sinnvoll zusammen bringen wollen/werden. Außerdem sollen die sich Zeit lassen. Lieber komplett mit Feinschliff als halbgare Einzelmodule.

Btw, ich habe damals im Kickstarter ca. 70€ gelassen, jetzt sind es ca. knapp 80, weil ich mich habe hinweißen lassen ein Upgrade für mein Schiff zukaufen *g* Aber Apropos Preise .. die sind .. unverschämt .. ernsthaft ... 1000+ Öcken für ein Virtuelles Schiff .. wtf.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. August 2015)

Dann mach ich mal weiter.

Ich habe 45$ für mein packet bezahlt.

 

Ich erwarte eigentlich ein GTA fürs Weltall. Dabei wäre es mir noch egal wenn man sich für gewisse dinge in diese Simulationskapsel bewegen muss. wie z.B. für diese checkpoint rennen. es wäre mir auch noch egal wenn es für gewisse sachen ladebildschirme gäbe. z.B. beim annähern an einen planet sodass der anflug und die landung dann aber wieder in einem stück geht.

was für mich ein absolutes K.O. wäre, ist wenn man sämlichte grossen schiffe nur über diese völlig überteuerten echtgeld packete bekommt. also wenn die 890 jump im spiel dann nicht zu erwerben wäre.

 

die sollen sich zeit nehmen bin ich auch der meinung. auf keinen fall so einen modul kram wie die beta jetzt ist.


----------



## ZAM (18. August 2015)

Die Kosten für die Schiffe machen mir auch ernsthaft Sorgen, wenn man nichts davon irgendwie auch erspielen könnte. Aber selbst wenn, welchen Aufwand sehen dann Entwickler als Gegenwert von 1.000-20.000€ ? *g*

 

Und GTA im Weltall? Dann aber ohne Crashs ... *g*


----------



## bkeleanor (18. August 2015)

und vorallem wie ist der geld wert allgemein? wielange dauert es bis man 1000 (geld) zusammen hat.

 

Doch eigentlich schon...weil crashs gibts ja jetzt schon. danach spickt man wie eine pinball zwischen den asteroiden umher. als ich dann das schiff wieder abgefangen hatte musste ich feststellen, dass beim crash eine kanone abgebrochen war (war überigens der hammer aus spielerischer sicht, nur schon das cockpit mit den ausfallenden head hup elementen).


----------



## ZAM (18. August 2015)

Dann weißt du aber wie oft du am besten deine Versicherung erneuern musst. *g*


----------



## bkeleanor (18. August 2015)

Ja ist eh klar ich brauch vollkasto mit bonus schutz.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. August 2015)

1000 Euro? Ist das Ding der Sternzerstörer?


----------



## ZAM (18. August 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> 1000 Euro? Ist das Ding der Sternzerstörer?


 

Scroll mal

https://robertsspaceindustries.com/pledge/game-packages


----------



## Tikume (19. August 2015)

Klingt nach weiteren Investitionsmöglichkeiten 

 

http://www.pcgames.de/Star-Citizen-...e-Hardware-von-Mad-Catz-angekuendigt-1168344/


----------



## ZAM (19. August 2015)

Tikume schrieb:


> Klingt nach weiteren Investitionsmöglichkeiten
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/Star-Citizen-...e-Hardware-von-Mad-Catz-angekuendigt-1168344/


Das hatte ich letztens hier ..nein halt im PCGH-Forum schon gepostet, wurde ja auf der GC präsentiert *g*

Da sind durchaus interessante Geräte dabei. Problem ist nur, bisher ist die Maus/Tastatur-Steuerung immer noch die effektivste. XBOX-Controller ist smooth, dem fehlen aber viele Steuerfunktionen. Joysticks ... haben leichte Latenz und andere Macken.

Ich habe das X52 Hotas und damit macht es nicht so richtig Spaß aktuell.


----------



## Xarran (19. August 2015)

Ich spiele schon ewig mit dem Gedanken in SC einzusteigen, aber irgendwie hält mich dieser undurchsichtige Projektstatus davon ab. Contentmäßig begeistert mich das alles noch nicht 

 

Spiele derzeit ED auf der XBox One und bin davon ziemlich angetan.


----------



## bkeleanor (19. August 2015)

Ich habe es gestern mit dem Xbox 360 Controller probiert. Die doppelbelegung der tasten ist total neu für mich und teilweise auch verwirrend. auch bin ich mit controller bei weitem nicht so präzise wie mit der maus (beim schiessen). fliegen lässt es sich natürlich um einiges smoother.

 

ED = Elite Dangerous?

ist mir extrem schnell verleidet weil mir da einfach der content gefehlt hat.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. August 2015)

Sorry aber das kauft doch keiner...über 17.000 Dollar..


----------



## ZAM (19. August 2015)

Ich würde vor allem immer noch gern wissen, was passiert eigentlich  mit den GEKAUFTEN Schiffen, wenn die Insurance nicht mehr gültig ist und die zerstört werden? Stampede der Spieler im RSI-Headquarter?


----------



## Schrottinator (19. August 2015)

Würde man das in dem Fall jetzt eigentlich als Kram aus nem Itemshop oder als DLC bezeichnen?


----------



## ZAM (19. August 2015)

Eher Itemshop. In dem Fall aber immer noch "Funding" *g*


----------



## bkeleanor (19. August 2015)

ich würd sagen die müssen sich gut verstecken wenn die das spiel dann doch nicht auf den markt bringen.

auch finde ich es höchst verwerflich geld in merchandising kram zu investieren um wieder geld fürs spiel zu bekommen.

 

versicherungssorgen hast du ja keine. es sei den jedes schiff braucht eine eigene :-)


----------



## ZAM (19. August 2015)

Jedes Schiff braucht offenbar eine, angeblich kann man die kurzzeitigen "Leicht erspielen" und wird gewarnt, wenn man versucht ohne Versicherung loszufliegen.

Habe in einem anderen Forum grad vernommen, dass ohne Versicherung auch das "gekaufte Schiff" weg ist, aber das ist "ja alles nicht so schlimm weil das ist doch eh nur ein Geschenk fürs Pledgen" .. ja, am Arsch Geschenk. *g* Für dieses Sich-den-Mist-schönreden-Fanboy-Geseier bin ich zu sehr Kunde. ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (19. August 2015)

hmm...wird man wohl abwarten müssen...viellicht gibts ja auch so eine gesamt versicherung die alle schiffe von pilot sowieso versichert. kommt auch noch drauf an wie teuer die dann sein wird.

 

hast du/habt ihr ein lieblingsschiff?

meins ist:

https://robertsspaceindustries.com/pledge/ships/890-jump/890-JUMP


----------



## ZAM (19. August 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> hast du/habt ihr ein lieblingsschiff?
> 
> meins ist:
> 
> https://robertsspaceindustries.com/pledge/ships/890-jump/890-JUMP


Das ist so sehr .. Episode 1 .... *g*

 

 

Ich hätte gern den Redeemer, aber nicht für 315€  und den Javelin-Class-Destroyer unter meinem Commando.  *g*


----------



## bkeleanor (19. August 2015)

Ich bekomme den für 265 Dollar...aber ist immer noch viel zu teuer.

 

Ja hat was vom Nubien silberling (gefällt mir überigens auch gut).


----------



## heinzelmännchen (20. August 2015)

Ich würde mir das Spiel auch gern mal anschauen.

 

Bisher ist es für mich aber eher ne Blackbox, es ist zu groß und ich hab keinen wirklichen Überblick was es alles so gibt xD

 

Evtl. hab ich mal ne Möglichkeit, es bei nem Freund oder so anzuspielen.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. August 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Eher Itemshop. In dem Fall aber immer noch "Funding" *g*


 

Ja, weil $87 Mio reichen ja hinten und vorn nicht aus, um ein vernünftiges Spiel zu entwickeln. Die spinnen, die Roberts ...  

 

Der Hype um SC ist für mich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar. Bei den Versprechungen, die die mit den Stretch-Goals abgegeben haben, dauert es wahrscheinlich nochmal ein Jahrzehnt, bis die wenigstens die Hälfte vernünftig umgesetzt und implementiert haben. Was haben wir jetzt? Das Spiel ist ja noch nichtmal ein "MMO". Es gibt eine Handvoll Schiffe, die man für Echtgeld kaufen muss, den Hangar und den Space Combat Simulator. Das wars. Und trotzdem rollt der Rubel ungehindert weiter in Roberts' Taschen. Da fragt man sich schon, was die mit dem ganzen Geld anstellen, wenn es bis heute scheinbar noch nicht für mehr gerreicht hat? Für mich jedenfalls unbegreiflich.

 

Der Artikel trifft es ganz gut: http://www.wired.com/2015/03/fans-dropped-77m-guys-buggy-half-built-game/

 

Dann nehme man Elite: Dangerous zum Vergleich. Für den Bruchteil des Geldes entwickelt und released. Es ist zu 100% spielbar, es ist zu 100% ein MMO und es wird stetig weiterentwickelt, es kommen neue Schiffe hinzu, man bekommt regelmäßig Entwickler-News und letztens wurde der "Power Play" Content released, dh man kann seine Lieblingsfraktion gezielt pushen und unterstützen und damit Einfluss auf die Entwicklung des Universums nehmen.

 

Und laut letztem Newsletter kommt 2016 dann auch mit "ED: Horizons" die erste Expansion, die die erste Stufe von Landungen auf Planeten unterstützt.

 

Also, wozu der ganze "Scam Citizen"-Hype, wenn man mit ED schon jetzt das volle Paket hat?


----------



## bkeleanor (20. August 2015)

zum einen gebe ich dir recht was SC an geht, zum anderen glaub ich aber, dass da schon viel mehr spielbereit ist als in der aktuellen beta enthalten. siehe nur all die demo videos. auf jedenfall ist das ganze herum laufen und die texturierung des 3d mensch models noch verbesserungs würdig.

 

Bei ED bin ich überhaupt nicht deiner meinung soll aber auch legitim sein (jedem das seine)


----------



## Ogil (20. August 2015)

Ja - ich verstehe auch nicht wieso Leute meinen ED biete nicht genug Inhalt - aber gleichzeitig Geld in ein Spiel stecken dass zwar sonstwas verspricht aber bisher zwei Module bietet und noch garnix "Ganzes"...


----------



## bkeleanor (20. August 2015)

genau

das eine ist veröffentlicht und das andere in der beta. für mich hören sich die versprechen für sc halt interessanter an als das was ed bietet. klar seh ich alt aus wenn sc nicht veröffentlicht wird oder kacke wird. aber ich habe für beide dann nur 45$ bezahlt was für mich ein annehmbarer verlust ist.

 

ausserdem bieten die 2 module schon mehr spass als ed als spiel. nur schon der kampf ist einiges schneller und taktischer mit schildenergiefokusierung als bei ed. zudem kann man bei sc sein schiff von aussen betrachten und begehen. es sieht zudem auch nicht aus wie ein scheiss türkeil. aber ja keine ahnung warum um sc so ein hype gemacht wird.


----------



## Ogil (20. August 2015)

Ich sehe schon - entweder hat Dich der Hype ordentlich gepackt oder Du bist gerade in der Leugnen-Phase. Denn letztens klang das ja noch sehr anders bei Dir:

 


 

Star Citizen

bis jetzt haut mich die spielbare beta? überhaupt nicht vom hocker. wenn man bedenkt was es mal sein soll oder was sie sich verstellen und was es bis jetzt ist. irgendwie kommt man sich über den tischgezogen vor.


 

Mir gefaellt ED recht gut - allerdings wuerde ich mir auch eine Art "Story" wuenschen oder zumindest eine Art roten Faden und nicht nur eine ganz offene Sandbox. Langsam finde ich ED nicht - vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur alt. Man kann sein Schiff uebrigens auch von aussen betrachten. Begehen allerdings nicht.


----------



## bkeleanor (20. August 2015)

vom hype gepackt? nein, als fanboy würde ich mich auch nicht bezeichnen. die beta ist bis auf das kampfmodul ziemlich langweilig.

 

ich fand ed zu begin auch ganz lustig. wir waren zu 3. unterwegs, aber alle 3 haben schon länger aufgehört damit, konnten ja noch nicht mal eine gruppe machen und zusammen missionen erledigen (ist das jetzt immer noch so)?

 

seit wann...wie den? mit welchem tastenbefehl.


----------



## Ogil (20. August 2015)

Das Gruppen-Bilden kam mit dem Wings-Update (1.2), die externe Kamera ebenso (CTRL+ALT+SPACE). Die 3rd-Person Kamera ist allerdings wirklich eher zum Betrachten und zum Erstellen von Screenshots und kein voller 3rd-Person Flugmodus oder so.


----------



## bkeleanor (20. August 2015)

ah ok dann ist ja gut...hätte mich sonst in die ecke gestellt und geschämt wenn das schon drin gewesen wäre als ich noch gespielt habe :-)


----------



## ZAM (20. August 2015)

Mir bietet ED persönlich zu wenig "Spiel". Ich mag ja Simulationen, aber ich bin zu gefühlt zu alt um mich in ne Supersandbox zu fummeln. *g* Vor allem verlässt mich die Lust beim immer gleichen, hakeligen Reisen und Missionen, bei deren Zielort .. nichts ist, auch keine weitere Hilfe, was zu tun ist. Aber davon ab vermittelt es trotzdem ein wunderbares Space-Sim-Gefühl. Nicht so eine Enttäuschung wie X Rebirth.

 

Was die bisherigen Einnahmen angeht, wenn die Entwicklung noch ein paar Jahre weiter geht, dann reichen auch 100 Millionen nicht aus, auch wenn die nicht viel Geld in Marketing stecken (müssen). Rechnet mal mit Durchschnittsgehältern und ihrer aktuellen Mitarbeiter-Zahl, Equipment, Motion Capturing-Studio, sowie eröffnete und outgesourcte Entwickler-Studios (mit zum Teil ehemaligen Crytek-Leuten, schon mal überlegt, warum die jetzt notwendig sind? *g*), Lizenz- und sonstige Fixkosten, dauernd Messeauftritte (Reisekosten, Standmieten, Unterkünfte) usw. Und auch wenn man das gern so publiziert und sich dabei gut fühlt, aber für die Hand im Mund und Goodwill, also +-0-Geschäft arbeitet keiner, auch wenn er sich und der Kundschaft einen Spieletraum erfüllen will. 

 

Trotzdem bin ich absolut gespannt, was am Ende aus dem Spiel wird und freue mich auch darauf.


----------



## bkeleanor (31. August 2015)

ach herr je...social modul update. 30gb. was haben die da bloss gemacht? entweder ist da schon viel mehr  drin, sodass es später nur noch freigeschaltet werden muss oder das update bringt tatsächlich mal einwenig action.


----------



## ZAM (31. August 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> ach herr je...social modul update. 30gb. was haben die da bloss gemacht? entweder ist da schon viel mehr  drin, sodass es später nur noch freigeschaltet werden muss oder das update bringt tatsächlich mal einwenig action.


 

Die Action besteht aus lauter männlichen Chars, die rumhüpfen und Tanz-Emotes ausprobieren. 

Das Test-Modul ist optisch ganz nett, hat aber bisher keinerlei Funktionen.

 

Mich wundert es übrigens, dass sie sich auf ein Chat-Fenster beschränken, was die Interaktion angeht. Gerade Ingame-Voice, ausgehend vom Charakter, wie bspw. bei APB, wäre hier doch ideal.


----------



## spectrumizer (31. August 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mich wundert es übrigens, dass sie sich auf ein Chat-Fenster beschränken, was die Interaktion angeht. Gerade Ingame-Voice, ausgehend vom Charakter, wie bspw. bei APB, wäre hier doch ideal.


... kostet vielleicht zuviel? 
 
Derweil bei ED ...
 
[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B4sAe16UTDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... (scnr)


----------



## ZAM (31. August 2015)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> ... kostet vielleicht zuviel?
> 
> Derweil bei ED ...
> 
> ... (scnr)


 

Derweil bei SC ...

[ctecvideo]65065[/ctecvideo]


----------



## spectrumizer (31. August 2015)

"Dieses Video ist privat."


----------



## ZAM (31. August 2015)

Als ich es verlinkt habe, ging es noch. Dann halt was älteres 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bANTtzpmg6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

 

*Edit* Ich habe das Video oben mal ersetzt. ^^


----------



## Xarran (1. September 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das Test-Modul ist optisch ganz nett, hat aber bisher keinerlei Funktionen.


 

Dann passt es ja perfekt zu SC


----------



## spectrumizer (1. September 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Als ich es verlinkt habe, ging es noch. Dann halt was älteres


Ok, danke. Hab mir beide angeschaut. Sehen gut aus. Wobei ich das HUD der Cockpits ziemlich überladen finde ("TMI - Too Much Information").

Ich wollte grad sagen, dass das ja dann fast ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen wird. Aber auf der anderen Seite, bei der Geschwindigkeit, mit der RSI SC entwickelt und Neuerungen rausbringt, wird das wohl dennoch noch 1-2 Jahre dauern, bis man diesen Content (erstmal als Beta?) "bespielen" kann.

Ich tendiere trotzdem zum ED-Fanboyismus. Einfach aus dem Grund, weil ich die Funding-Methoden von RSI und SC extrem unverschämt finde. Aber gut, solange es (genug) Leute gibt, die da mitziehen und ihr Geld in deren Rachen werfen, kann man RSI keinen Vorwurf machen. Dennoch befremdlich ...


----------



## bkeleanor (1. September 2015)

hehe fanboyismus.

ich finde einfach es geht absolut nichts vorwärts...zum etwa 3. mal infolge heisst es zum Star Marine modul "we are working hard on it" und von den grossen schiffen gibt es bisher nichts als ein paar konzept zeichnungen. sie geben zwar vor viel zu kommunizieren mit den geldgebern aber wirklich viel gesagt wird nicht.

auf der anderen seite ist es mir auch egal...ich werde nicht mehr spenden als ich bisher gemacht habe und wenn daraus irgendwann ein spiel resultiert um so besser, ansonsten werden die anderen schon dafür sorgen das robert bekommt was er verdient (vielleicht eine sammelklage).


----------



## Schrottinator (1. September 2015)

Man kann doch sein Geld einfach zurückholen. Warum dann ne Sammelklage?


----------



## Tikume (1. September 2015)

Publicity für das eigene hochqualitative Spiel


----------



## Ogil (1. September 2015)

Ich bezweifle nicht, dass das Spiel erscheint und auch nicht, dass es die versprochenen Features enthalten wird. Allerdings bin ich mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass es dann Klagen und Geschrei geben wird, weil Leute der Meinung sein werden, dass das Gelieferte in seiner Qualitaet nicht den Erwartungen und Versprechungen und Behypeungen gerecht wird. Das ist doch immer so - und bei einem Projekt in das so viel Geld geflossen ist und von dem sich die Leute sonstwas Unrealistisches versprechen wird das halt noch verstaerkt.

 

Ich selbst werde mir Star Citizen auf jeden Fall anschauen wenn es denn mal erscheint - aber ich sehe es nicht ein, mich bei einem Projekt dieser Groessenordnung am Crowdfunding (aka "risikoarme Vorfinanzierung") zu beteiligen. Da unterstuetze ich lieber kleine Projekte die sonst wirklich nie moeglich gewesen waeren.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. September 2015)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich selbst werde mir Star Citizen auf jeden Fall anschauen wenn es denn mal erscheint - aber ich sehe es nicht ein, mich bei einem Projekt dieser Groessenordnung am Crowdfunding (aka "risikoarme Vorfinanzierung") zu beteiligen. Da unterstuetze ich lieber kleine Projekte die sonst wirklich nie moeglich gewesen waeren.


Ja, so ähnlich halte ich das auch. WENN SC dann irgendwann mal offiziell released ist und ich zu der Zeit dann auch noch lebe bzw. meine Freizeit mit Computerspielen verbringe, werde ich da auch sicher mal reinschauen. Aber bis dahin bekommt Roberts keinen Cent von mir.

Ich glaube, dass die "Stretch Goals" hier wohl der absolute Killer sind und die sich damit übernommen haben. Ich meine schon der eine Punkt "Linguisten engagieren, um verschiedene individuelle Sprachen für die 3 Alien-Hauptrassen zu entwerfen" ist in sich selbst schon ein Aufwand, für den man wohl locker 5-10 Jahre einplanen muss, wenn was vernünftiges dabei rumkommen soll. Man erfindet ja mal nicht so schnell nebenbei 3 komplexe Sprachen mit ihrem eigenen Vokabular, ihrer Phonetik, Grammatik und Syntaktik ...

Aber zum Schutz muss man auch sagen, dass SC wahrscheinlich von Null angefangen hat und nicht auf irgendeiner Engine aufbaut. Von daher kann man nicht erwarten, dass da nach 2-3 Jahren das volle Spiel mit allen Features schon verfügbar ist. E hat ~2 Jahre Entwicklungszeit gebraucht, mit nur einem Bruchteil der Kosten, bietet aber (noch) nicht den Detailgrad, den Roberts verspricht, will aber in die gleiche Richtung.
Dennoch wundert man sich, warum die Entwicklung trotz der massiven finanziellen Mittel so "zäh" vorran geht.


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2015)

Wo gibt es hier Fanboyismus?
 


spectrumizer schrieb:


> Aber zum Schutz muss man auch sagen, dass SC wahrscheinlich von Null angefangen hat und nicht auf irgendeiner Engine aufbaut.


Zumindest nutzen sie CryENGINE® 3. Sie haben mit dem deutschen Studio sich auch ehemalige Crytek-Entwickler ins Boot geholt, was zum einen auf Fortschritt, zum anderen aber auch auf dringende Problemlösungen hinweisen kann. ^^
 
Dennoch wundert man sich, warum die Entwicklung trotz der massiven finanziellen Mittel so "zäh" vorran geht.

Geld ist nicht alles. Allein durch mehr Leute entwickelt sich Software nicht schneller, nur mehr Module zur gleichen Zeit.

Ich bin gespannt, wie lange die finanziellen Mittel reichen werden. Wir sind jetzt erst bei was? 3 Jahren Entwicklung?
Ich "freue" mich schon auf das Pseudo-Kristallkugel-Untergangs-Propheten-Geheule, wenn nach Abschluss des größten Entwicklungsbrockens bei CIG wieder Leute im größeren Rahmen entlassen werden, was aber am Ende eines Projekts hier normal ist.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. September 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Man kann doch sein Geld einfach zurückholen. Warum dann ne Sammelklage?


Wie denn? Gibt es da eine "Refund Policy"? So wie ich das verstanden habe erzielen sie die meisten Einnahmen mit dem Verkauf von Schiffen. Die 200 "Javelin Destroyer" für $2500 das Stück waren innerhalb von einer Minute ausverkauft ...


----------



## Schrottinator (1. September 2015)

Hier auf Buffed ist ein Artikel in dem drin steht, dass die Founder ihr Geld zurück bekommen, wenn sie es verlangen. Es ist sogar dieses eine Großmaul aus dem Projekt rausgeschmissen worden indem man ihm ungefragt sein Geld zurück gegeben hat und anschließend ausgeschlossen hat.


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2015)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wie denn? Gibt es da eine "Refund Policy"?


Es gibt das 14-Tage-Rückgaberecht für gekaufte Schiffe/Items.
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/tos

Ich glaube aber Kickstarter können sich ihre Kohle auch jetzt noch zurück holen - per E-Mail an den Support. support@cloudimperiumgames.com


----------



## bkeleanor (1. September 2015)

Ich habe mehr daran gedacht wenn sie sagen, dass sie kein geld mehr haben zum weiter machen, sie defakto pleite sind. dann kommt man nicht mehr weit mit rückgabe recht etc. dann werden stühle und star citizen logos zu geld gemacht :-)


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich habe mehr daran gedacht wenn sie sagen, dass sie kein geld mehr haben zum weiter machen haben, sie defakto pleite sind. dann kommt man nicht mehr weit mit rückgabe recht etc. dann werden stühle und star citizen logos zu geld gemacht :-)


Und ihr Studio ^^
Sie haben keinen Druck durch einen Publisher, aber manchmal fehlt das, weil Publisher auch mal "Stop" sagen, bei Überambitionierung. Nur warum im Vorfeld bei etwas zweifeln, was im Grunde für ein Spiel "from the scratch" noch nicht lange in Entwicklung ist, aktiv mit der Community getestet wird und sich jetzt erst langsam zusammenfügt. Dass nicht alle Stretchgoals zum Launch kommen und auch nicht mit 2-3 Monaten Verspätung nachgepatcht werden sollen, haben sie von Anfang an klar kommuniziert. Ich habe auch meine Skepsis und die schon oft genug formuliert, aber kommt Zeit kommt Spiel und zu verlieren habe ich letztendlich Geld im zweistelligen Bereich, dass ich vor 2(?) Jahren mal investiert habe...


----------



## bkeleanor (1. September 2015)

ja wie gesagt ich jage dem geld dann auch nicht nach...dass sollen die machen die 1k und mehr bezahl haben.

wobei es da sicher irgendwo eine textzeile gibt die sie rechtlich absichert.

nach dem ich gestern die 30gb runter geladen habe, werde ich mir das social modul heute mal anschauen.


----------



## Zuhlina (2. September 2015)

Ich weiß nicht weshalb ich gestern diesen thread gelesen hab und auch nicht wieso ich mir kurz danach impulsiv "Elite: Dangerous" gekauft habe.

 

Aber jetzt bin ich auch durch den ganzen Weltraum MMO kram angefixt, DANKE! Grrr 

 

Nur bei SC fehlt mir* komplett der Überblick*, das Ziel, die Vision des fertigen "Universum".

Dabei google ich schon ne Weile, aber alles sind nur Berichte über Fragmente.

 

 

Viele Möglichkeiten usw sind toll, aber wenn ich mir anschaue was da so einige Spieler schon an Kohle reingebuttert haben.. ich weiß ned ...

JEder glaubt doch vielleicht an ein anderes Spiel, also in seinem Kopf, versteht ihr was ich meine?

Wenn das Ziel so diffus ist, dann sind die Erwartungen doch kaum erfüllbar von Jenen die sich "Ihr" SC erwarten und entsprechend investieren.


----------



## ZAM (2. September 2015)

Zuhlina schrieb:


> Nur bei SC fehlt mir* komplett der Überblick*, das Ziel, die Vision des fertigen "Universum".
> Dabei google ich schon ne Weile, aber alles sind nur Berichte über Fragmente.
> 
> Viele Möglichkeiten usw sind toll, aber wenn ich mir anschaue was da so einige Spieler schon an Kohle reingebuttert haben.. ich weiß ned ...
> JEder glaubt doch vielleicht an ein anderes Spiel, also in seinem Kopf, versteht ihr was ich meine?


Volle Zustimmung


----------



## bkeleanor (4. September 2015)

Zitat von Zuhlina aber aus dem was spiel ihr gerade thread.

_"Und acuh jetzt bin ich im "...Weltraum, unendliche Weiten..." schön allein unterweges un betreibe HAndel und Erkundung in diesem unglaublich riesigen Universum."_

 

Mich stört das, ich hätte lieber ein paar hundert planeten die dann aber auch ausgearbeitet und ohne lade bildschirm entdeckt und betreten werden können als milliarden von sternen die sowieso kein mensch jemals alle gesehen haben kann. nun gut böse zungen würden sagen, hast du einen gesehen hast du alle gesehen, vorallem im moment in dem man noch nicht auf ihnen landen kann. aber trotzdem der gedanke das ich ohne hin niemals (egal wielange ich spiele) alles sehen/entdecken kann, stört mich.


----------



## Zuhlina (9. September 2015)

Huhu jaha da hast nen Zitat genommen, dass sich auf Elite Dangerous bezog . 

In Elite Dangerous wird es ja ab glaube November möglich sein auf Planeten zu landen und dort auch einiges zu entdecken bzw zu tun sein.

 

Mich "inspiriert" so ein weiter Raum. Ich handel und spar derzeit um dann ein Raumschiff zu bauen, dass wenig Masse aber nen großen Tank hat um dann gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz weit weg zu fliegen und dort Daten zu sammeln und neue Planeten zu entdecken (die dann mit meinen Namen versehen werden).

 

Was mich an ED stört ist eher dass man ned im eigenen Schiff rumlaufen bzw in den Stationen rumlaufen kann, aber das soll wie gesagt alles in den nächsten Monaten kommen.

 

Aber es gibt eben verschiedene Charaktere von Spielern. Ich muss nicht alles gesehen haben.

Aber wenn ich im verdammten Weltraum unterwegs bin, darf es keine Grenzen geben!!!

Ich komplettiere Spiele nicht (im Sinne von 100% abseits der Hauptstory), wenn dies beinhaltet immer dasselbe zu sehen und/oder zu tun ohne hierdurch einen weiteren Anreiz bzw Entdeckung zu machen.

 

Aber wie gesagt es gibt verschiedene Charaktere und das ist auch gut so!

 

 

-------------------

 

Was mich bei SC bisher auch etwas skeptisch macht ist im Vergleich zu ED die krasse Grafik. Aber da muss man ja dann auf die Optimierungen am Ende des Spiels abwarten.

Und damit meine ich jetzt kein downgrade sondern wirkliche Optimierungen der Performance.

Ich mag ned immer alle paar Jahre neue Hardware kaufen, aber auch ned so nen schönes Spiel mit treppchen Kanten spielen.

ED läuft erstaunlich gut mit sehr hoher framerate und wirklich hübscher Grafik.


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2015)

Zuhlina schrieb:


> Was mich bei SC bisher auch etwas skeptisch macht ist im Vergleich zu ED die krasse Grafik. Aber da muss man ja dann auf die Optimierungen am Ende des Spiels abwarten.
> 
> Und damit meine ich jetzt kein downgrade sondern wirkliche Optimierungen der Performance.
> 
> ...


 

Deswegen warte ich aktuell noch mit dem PC-Kauf. Im Arena Commander und dem Social Modul fühlt es sich aktuell auf meiner Kiste nicht mehr flüssig an und die Ladezeiten sind teilweise heftig. Ja klar, Alpha/Beta ... aber es ist CryEngine3 .. Crysis 3 hab ich auch nicht die beste Performance. ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (10. September 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> aber trotzdem der gedanke das ich ohne hin niemals (egal wielange ich spiele) alles sehen/entdecken kann, stört mich.


Gibt es begrenzten Content, meckern Spieler.
Gibt es unbegrenzten Content, meckern Spieler auch.

... Whuuuaat?! 

Ne, aber mal im ernst ... Es ist der Weltraum. Was erwartest du da? Ich finde es absolut genial, dass ich 100.000 ly zum Erkunden hab.

Ich spiele auch schon seit Jahren "Kerbal Space Program", da hast du nur ein Sonnensystem mit Planeten und ihren Monden zum Erkunden, Bereisen und Bevölkern. Und selbst da war ich noch nicht überall. Und dann gibts da noch Mods, welche neue Planeten oder gar Sonnensysteme hinzufügen. Die hab ich mir alle schonmal vorsorglich installiert, obwohl ich wohl nochmal ein paar Jahre brauche, um die zu bereisen ... Aber trotzdem habe ich die mir jetzt schon installiert, weil ich einfach dieses Gefühl des "unbegrenzt sein" mag.


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Oktober 2015)

Was meint ihr den zur Squadron 42 Besetzung? Gary Oldman wird wohl auch nicht umsonst arbeiten.


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2015)

Das nicht, aber einige Stars machen solche Sachen auch für nicht ganz so viel Geld und weil sie gerade eh keine Arrangements haben. Siehe bspw. Ben Kingsley, wie sonst sollte er in einem Bollwerk (Bloodrayne *g*)  gelandet sein. Der Einsatz von namenhafteren Synchronsprechern war übrigens ein erklärtes und erreichtes Stretchgoal und kein "Machen wir halt, weil das Geld gerade da ist".

 

Aber das Spiel nimmt wirklich langsam Formen an, nur sehen die Facial animations und Gesicht-Texturen bei den NPCs ohne Namenhafte Vorbilder irgendwie altbacken und merkwürdig aus. Nicht so schlimm wie in X: Rebirth *g* aber sehr deplatziert zur restlichen Grafikopulenz.


----------



## Ogil (14. Oktober 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber das Spiel nimmt wirklich langsam Formen an, nur sehen die Facial animations und Gesicht-Texturen bei den NPCs ohne Namenhafte Vorbilder irgendwie altbacken und merkwürdig aus. Nicht so schlimm wie in X: Rebirth *g* aber sehr deplatziert zur restlichen Grafikopulenz.


 

Hmm - das dachte ich mir auch, wollte aber nicht gleich wieder als Hater/Flamer/Meckerer beschimpft werden. Und ja - nix ist so schlimm wie die Charaktere in X:Rebirth. Selbst Spiele die 10 oder mehr Jahre aelter sind haben das besser hinbekommen...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Oktober 2015)

Scheinbar darf jeder Hansdampf jetzt die Alpha spielen. Brauch ich dafür n Nasacomputer?


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Scheinbar darf jeder Hansdampf jetzt die Alpha spielen. Brauch ich dafür n Nasacomputer?


 

Nein, aber damit läuft es flüssiger und hat kürzere Ladezeiten. *g* Du brauchst auch kein Joystick aus den Shuttle-Cockpits  - XBOX-Controller reicht, Maus und Tastatur funktionieren auch recht gut, ist nur etwas weniger Intuitives Gefummel zu Beginn mit ALLEN Controller-Arten.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Oktober 2015)

Mhm vielleicht schnupper ich mal rein!


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Oktober 2015)

aber von all dem vorgestellten ist noch nichts in der alpha integriert oder? immer noch die selbern 2 maps mit hanger und der sozialen plattformstadt.

 

was ist den eigentlich auf dem PTU anders?


----------



## Silentpups (14. Oktober 2015)

Hallo miteinander....

 

[SIZE=10pt]Wer Star Citizen schonmal ausprobieren will: Auf [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]https://robertsspaceindustries.com/enlist?referral=[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]STAR-BLDB-CVWR[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] Account erstellen, link läuft über meinen Ref-Code STAR-BLDB-CVWR , so erhaltet ihr 5000 Credits, welche ihr im Spiel dann ausgeben könnt und ich bekomme auch was, tolle Sache, oder  Dann auf [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]https://robertsspaceindustries.com/promotions/citizencon2k15[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] den Code CITCONFLIGHT2K15 eingeben und ihr könnt bis 25. Oktober den Arenamodus testen. Viel Spaß :-)[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=13.3333px]P.S hab hab bis jetzt 2500$ ca reingesteckt... hat sich irgendwie so ergeben...[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=13.3333px]wenn ihr mögt bekommt ihr hier eine sehr gute Übersicht zu SC [/SIZE]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f_3zu0z4_l0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Wir suche auch noch für unsere Orga ein paar Kampfpiloten die wir von A bis Z unterstützen.. wenn ihr mögt könnt ihr einfach mal gerne bei uns vorbeischauen.. http://www.dako-space.de/


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2015)

Übertreibs nicht mit der Refererverteilung.


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Oktober 2015)

Laut Newletter soll Star Marine spielbar sein?

Ich vergess nur immer zu schauen.

Stimmt das?


----------



## ZAM (22. Oktober 2015)

Kann ich auch erst heute Abend schauen.


----------



## ZAM (22. Oktober 2015)

Sieht nicht so aus, als wäre es verfügbar. Kein Patch, keine Änderungen.


----------



## bkeleanor (25. Oktober 2015)

jetzt scheint was gekommen zu sein...aber wieder 32GB das dauert bei mir zu lange zum herunterladen. laut youtube gibts nur wieder was zum rumlaufen und nichts zum ballern.


----------



## ZAM (28. Oktober 2015)

Bei größeren Modulen kommt irgendwie jedes mal der komplette Client noch mal. -.-


----------



## bkeleanor (16. Dezember 2015)

Die Alpha 2.0 ist da.

Ich habe neue Schiffe bekommen, ob nur zum Testen oder permanent weiss ich nicht. Allerdings gibts da wie zu erwarten noch einige Bugs. Beim einen Schiff kann ich nicht mehr aussteigen. Es soll auch einige Missionen geben was ich aber noch nicht bestätigen kann. Ich weiss auch nicht ob alle den vollen zugriff haben oder ob einige mehr machen können. Star Marine ist bei mir gesperrt, was schade ist, obs einfach noch nicht ready ist oder ob man das kaufen muss weiss ich nicht.

 

hat es sonst schon jemand gestestet?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Dezember 2015)

Ja, ich wollte auf mal wieder reinschauen.

Dummerweise hab ich framerate Einbrüche im Trainigsmodus die es unspielbar machen. Habe also keine Ahnung wie ich mein Schiff steuern muss. ^^

Die anderen Modi, im Weltall und auf dem Planeten funktionieren soweit und sehen großartig aus.

Star Marine ist bei mir auch gesperrt. Ich weiß auch nicht was das zu bedeuten hat. ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Februar 2016)

Ich habe gestern ein Video gesehen das die ingame landung auf einem planeten zeigte. tatsächlich gibts wieder einen neue version. muss das mal testen.


----------



## Headi04 (10. Februar 2016)

Hiho

 

Ich grüße alle Star Citizen Fans. Ich möchte gern ein kleine Infos geben, für die die sich ein kleinen Eindruck von dem Spiel machen möchten.

Wir von dem Clan Chronos Liberi haben uns vorgenommen jeden Sonntag ein wenig zu Streamen und damit können sich Leute die sich für das

Spiel Interessieren ein Eindruck holen und ihr habt die Möglichkeit aktiv Fragen zu stellen. Wir haben 2 Mitglieder dabei die sich mit dem Spiel sehr gut  

auskennen und die versuchen werden euch die Fragen zu beantworten.

 

Wer Lust und Laune hat kann auch gern bei uns reinschauen, wir rekrutieren auch aktiv neue Mitglieder.

 

Das wars erstmal von mir. Wir sehen uns!

 

Gruß He4di

www.chronos-liberi.de/


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Februar 2016)

Ich habe gestern ein Video gesehen das die ingame landung auf einem planeten zeigte. tatsächlich gibts wieder einen neue version. muss das mal testen.


Meinst du das?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69ck049Bg_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sowas gabs aber auch schon vor ~5 Jahren in der "Infinity Universe" Demo.  Sieht aber schon nicht schlecht aus, rein grafisch. Wirkt trotzdem aber noch bisschen fade, keine Wiedereintritts- oder andere aerodynamischen oder atmosphärischen Effekte.


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Februar 2016)

ja das mein ich.

ich habs übers wochende mal wieder aktualisiert und ich finds einfach nur irrsinnig kompliziert. soviel tasten und befehle, ich hab ewig gebraucht nur schon um den quantum drive zu aktivieren, dessen effekt ja auch nicht unbedingt neue standards setzt. überhaupt fehlt mir das gefühl fürs schiff...es kommt einfach nicht rüber wie ein schweres raumschiff.

da haben sie immer noch viel arbeit vor sich.


----------



## ZAM (15. Februar 2016)

ja das mein ich.

ich habs übers wochende mal wieder aktualisiert und ich finds einfach nur irrsinnig kompliziert. soviel tasten und befehle, ich hab ewig gebraucht nur schon um den quantum drive zu aktivieren, dessen effekt ja auch nicht unbedingt neue standards setzt. überhaupt fehlt mir das gefühl fürs schiff...es kommt einfach nicht rüber wie ein schweres raumschiff.

da haben sie immer noch viel arbeit vor sich.

 

Ist aber, was die Steuerung betrifft, bei weiten simplifizierter als ein Elite: Dangerous. Das Gröbste geht ja sogar mit (360) Controller ... *g* 

Ich mache  mir eher ein bisschen Sorgen um die Versicherungen etc. 

Man kann jetzt noch so lustige Scherze ausprobieren, wie bei vollem Flug mal auszusteigen .. schwupp .. weg ist das Schiff *g* Oder lande mal nicht ganz gerade .. Knack ... Flügel weg.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Februar 2016)

Ist aber, was die Steuerung betrifft, bei weiten simplifizierter als ein Elite: Dangerous. Das Gröbste geht ja sogar mit (360) Controller ... *g*


Näää ... Übertreib mal nicht.  Also ich hab SC noch nie gespielt, aber ich finde die Steuerung in E jetzt nicht wirklich kompliziert / komplex.

Wenn du es mit Tastatur und Maus spielst, kann man es sich so wie X3 konfigurieren. Und ich denke "das Gröbste" lässt sich auch mit 'nem Controller erledigen. Ich kann E mit dem Saitek X52 Pro problemlos spielen, ohne eigentlich die T1-T6 Tasten zu nutzen (ausser für Fahrwerk z. Also "nur" mit 6-8 Tasten am Throttle und Stick + Lateraldüsen + 1 Button für "Flight Assist On / Off" Toggle.


----------



## bkeleanor (16. Februar 2016)

Solche sachen machst du im Scherz? Mir passiert so mist weil ich die tasten verwechsle. gut das mit dem aussteigen im vollen flug war absicht, ich wollte wissen ob ich rumlaufen kann im schiff. einmal wollte ich landen hatte die lande erlaubnis und dann plötzlich hat das schiff völlig unverhältnismässig beschleunigt und ist gegen die landeplattform gekracht. ich habe die taste aber nur kurz angetippt.

 

ja e.d. lässt sich mit dem 360 controller einwandfrei steuern.


----------



## Fenya (17. Februar 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es an meinem PC oder an irgendwelchen Einstellungen liegt, aber ich finde die Steuerung bei ED viel präziser und "steuerbarer" als bei SC. Hab vor ein paar Wochen mal wieder letzteres getestet und es fühlt sich an wie ein Stück Seife am Gummiband. KA wie ich es besser beschreiben soll, ich hoffe man versteht, was gemeint ist. Mal sehen, wie sich das verhält, wenn es fertig ist - jeden Patch ausprobieren wird bei mir leider schwer, da immer um die 40GB runtergeladen werden. Oo


----------



## DerTriton (23. Mai 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es an meinem PC oder an irgendwelchen Einstellungen liegt, aber ich finde die Steuerung bei ED viel präziser und "steuerbarer" als bei SC. Hab vor ein paar Wochen mal wieder letzteres getestet und es fühlt sich an wie ein Stück Seife am Gummiband. KA wie ich es besser beschreiben soll, ich hoffe man versteht, was gemeint ist. Mal sehen, wie sich das verhält, wenn es fertig ist - jeden Patch ausprobieren wird bei mir leider schwer, da immer um die 40GB runtergeladen werden. Oo

Es gab in der letzten Zeit einige Patch die was verbessert haben. Wobei ich auch ED gespielt habe und nicht solche Probleme mit Star Citizen hab. Es ist eine Umstellung aber so extrem ist sie nicht, wenigstens wenn man nicht ohne Bordcomputer fliegt. Daher denke ich das es eher mit der Einstellung des Joysticks oder HOTAS zu tun hat.


----------



## Iffadrim (26. Juni 2016)

Die Performance derzeit läßt leider zu wünschen übrig.

Heißt aber nicht, dass sich das nicht noch ändert.

 

Aussage beim Conciergetreffen war, dass erst am Content, den Spielmechaniken und Schiffen gebastelt wird, bis das Spiel den Stand erreicht hat, dass die SP Kampagne SQ42 und das Verse vollständig sind, dann komen die Feinschliffe wie Performance und das Balancing für Flight-Sticks und so.

 

Bei mir läuft es aktuell auch nicht rund, weshalb ich gelegentlich reinschaue. Ne Runde VS Spiele und dann das Projekt nebenbei beobachte und sehe, wie es sich entwickelt und Stück für Stück etwas Ganzes daraus wird.


----------



## DerTriton (27. Juni 2016)

Die Performance derzeit läßt leider zu wünschen übrig.

 

Das mit der Performance liegt im PU schon recht lange daran, das die Auslastung der CPU-Kerne nicht stimmt. So ist oft einer bei 100% und der Rest bei weit aus weniger, das führt dazu das man sehr schlechte FPS hat. Ich habe rund 25 FPS aber der GPU ist nur bis zu 60% ausgelastet. So habe ich mit meiner GTX 770 fast die gleichen FPS wie jemand mit einer GTX 970.


----------



## Iffadrim (27. Juni 2016)

Hierfür gibt es ein Vid mit dem man das ein Stück weit behebn/verbessern kann

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV4Fc92Wb6A


----------



## DerTriton (9. Juli 2016)

Was für ein mächtiges Raumschiff dieser Bengal Carrier. Ausschnitt aus AtV:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpalZlE4FC8&feature=youtu.be&t=26m10s
Da muss man oft üben um sich bei einem Alarm auf ihn nicht zu verlaufen.


----------



## bkeleanor (17. August 2016)

Weiss den jemand was sich in letzter Zeit getan hat bei SC?

kann man mittlerweile auf planeten landen?

sollte man das PTU downloaden oder was bietet mehr?


----------



## Iffadrim (18. August 2016)

Das PU ist schon im Spiel der Unterschied zum PTU ist die Spielversion.
Live also für alle zugänglich ist 2.4.
Auf dem Testrealm läuft derzeit 2.5.
Aber es wird gemunkelt dass 2.5 kurz nach der GC live geht.
Wenn du wisse  willst wasa derzeit alles für verfügbare Dinge im Spiel sind kannst du auf der Homepage zu SC schauen.
Zum aufzählen hier ist das etwas viel.


Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aun (19. August 2016)

wen interessiert schon noch sc wenn man beim konkurrenten penisgestalten auf dem planeten hat?


----------



## Iffadrim (19. August 2016)

Weil Penisgestalten uncool sind wenn der Rest unrund läuft 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerTriton (19. August 2016)

Über 42.000 Zuschauer haben sich den Livestream angeschaut, der Hype ist noch lange nicht tot.
Erst eine recht trockene Präsentation aber dann kam der Auftrag der u.a. nach Levski führte.


----------



## Aun (20. August 2016)

ganz ehrlich: sc tangiert MICH mittlerweile genauso, wie DayZ. man sieht iwie keinen fortschritt. auch wird iwie kaum noch darüber berichtet ( ka welchen stream du meinst ^^ )


----------



## DerTriton (20. August 2016)

ganz ehrlich: sc tangiert MICH mittlerweile genauso, wie DayZ. man sieht iwie keinen fortschritt. auch wird iwie kaum noch darüber berichtet ( ka welchen stream du meinst ^^ )

 

Gestern war wieder das Star Citizen Event das jährlich in Köln stattfindet. Und es lief der angesprochene Livestream.

Es wurde das kommende Line Up bekannt gegeben und Live eine Mission gespielt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GucYhhLwIxg

Das im Video gezeigte ist aber im aktuellen Patch nicht vorhanden. Man sieht aber wie weit sie schon sind.

 

Wer schon immer Star Citizen mal ausprobieren wollte, der hat nun wieder die Chance.
Einfach einen Account anlegen: https://robertsspaceindustries.com/enlist

Oder mit diesem Referral Code und 5000 UEC (InGame Währung) abgreifen:
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/enlist?referral=star-5zqm-vyt9
Bei Benutzung diesen Codes bekommen ich auch ein kleines Goodie, solltet ihr das Spiel kaufen.

Nach dem Registrieren dann auf dieser Seite
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/promotions/Gamescom-Free-Fly-2016
den Code GAMESCOM2016 eingeben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2016)

ganz ehrlich: sc tangiert MICH mittlerweile genauso, wie DayZ. man sieht iwie keinen fortschritt. auch wird iwie kaum noch darüber berichtet ( ka welchen stream du meinst ^^ )

 

/sign.

 

Ich hab DayZ von Mod-Zeiten an verfolgt und gespielt und es ist halt das beste Beispiel für ein Spiel, welches nie richtig den Early Access Status verlassen wird. Und Entwickler, die einem alles versprechen und am Ende abhauen und was anderes entwickeln. Natürlich sind DayZ und SC in der Finanzierung komplett unterschiedlich. 

 

Star Citizen juckt mich auch so garnicht. Ich stehe nicht auf komplexe Schiffssteuerungen und Simulatoren sowieso nicht. Da spiele ich 100x lieber No Man's Sky.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. August 2016)

War SC nicht das Spiel, bei dem du für mehrere Tausend Dollar ein Raumschiff kaufen kannst?
 

Für mich klingt SC als könnte es das "größte" Spiel aller Zeiten werden, mit der längsten Entwicklung aller Zeiten, dem größten finanziellen Aufwand aller Zeiten und dem größten potenziellen Flop aller Zeiten.

 

Ich glaube SC kannibalisiert sich irgendwann selbst, mit seinem Mordsanspruch an sich selbst.


----------



## Iffadrim (20. August 2016)

Ja man kann man muss aber nicht Schiffe für mehrere tausend Dollar kaufen. 

Es ist das ambitionierteste Spieleprojekt dass es bisher gab.
Bei allem Hype verstehe ich auch die Skeptiker da es so etwas nie gegeben hat. 

Ich für meinen Teil hoffe du dass ich nicht enttäuscht werde.

Da ich als Backer aber mit meiner Stimme gehört werde gehe ich davon aus dass sich das Spiel nicht um 180° drehen wird.

Bestes Beispiel ist die Freelancer.
Wurde designt.
Community gefiel das Design das ins Spiel kam nicht.
Es wurden Ideen der Community gesammelt und mittlerweile hat das Schiff ein Redesign erfahren mit dem die Backer so weit zufrieden zu sein scheinen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerTriton (21. August 2016)

Für mich klingt SC als könnte es das "größte" Spiel aller Zeiten werden, mit der längsten Entwicklung aller Zeiten, dem größten finanziellen Aufwand aller Zeiten und dem größten potenziellen Flop aller Zeiten.

 

Möglich ist es natürlich das es ein Flop wird. Aber trotz allem was in den letzten Jahren passiert ist, gibt es vieles Positives. Jetzt tauchen wieder die Stimmen auf die sagen das es nicht werden kann, mit dem was man bei der Gamescom Live Gameplay Demo gesehen hat. Nur genau das wurde auch letztes Jahr gesagt als die ein Gameplay Demo gezeigt haben, nun kann man es seit Dezember 2015 selbst als Backer testen. Sie reden zwar oft sehr viel aber bringen dennoch genug um zu zeigen das sie auch was liefern können. Ich bin einer der ersten Fans, seit September 2012 und das Spiel ist definitiv nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Es ist jetzt schon in der Alpha weit aus besser und das alles dauert halt seine Zeit.

 

Der Hype ist scheinbar sogar noch größer geworden, 42.000 Zuschauer bei einem Livestream haben sie noch vorher nie geschafft. Solche Zahlen erreichen selbst viele Events auf Twitch nicht. Und somit wird auch immer genug Geld rein kommen und wenigstens den Finanziellen Aspekt kein Problem sein. Und Erin, Chris Roberts Bruder, wird ihn schon stoppen wenn er wirklich zu viel will, hat er schon öfter gemacht.


----------



## bkeleanor (29. August 2016)

ist den schon ein datum bekannt wann alpha 3.0 live geht. hab nur mal was gelesen von "noch 2016".


----------



## DerTriton (24. September 2016)

ist den schon ein datum bekannt wann alpha 3.0 live geht. hab nur mal was gelesen von "noch 2016".

 

Noch 2016 ist die letzte Ansage, aber halt alles ohne Gewähr, wie immer in der Entwicklung eines Spiels.


----------



## DerTriton (10. Oktober 2016)

Das nenne ich mal ein geiles Event, wie ich CIG verfluche. Nach dem ganzen gezeigten möchte man doch sofort spielen und nicht noch länger warten, arg. Diese unendlichen Weiten, alleine auf einem Planeten, sabber. Das Wach bleiben hat sich wirklich gelohnt.


----------



## Tikume (10. Oktober 2016)

Diese unendlichen Weiten, alleine auf einem Planeten

 

Habe gehört No Man's Sky soll da fantastisch sein.


----------



## Iffadrim (10. Oktober 2016)

@Fenya

 

Im Endeffekt ist aber die Steuerung in SC realistischer als in ED.

Habe ED auch ne ganze Weile gespielt.

 

Bei Raumschiffen ist es immer so, dass das Haupttriebwerk am stärksten ist.

Die sog. Maneuver-Thruster die du an Ober-, Unter-, Vorder- Seiten hast sind immer etwas schwächer.

In ED steuert sich das Schiff viel direkter ja, aber man muss eigentlich immer erst Gegenschub geben um wenn man in eine Richtung fliegt zu stoppen oder wieder zurück zu kommen.

 

@Tikume

 

SC geht im Bezug auf die Planeten auch einen anderen Weg.

Die meisten Planeten werden bis zu einem gewissen Grad besiedelt sein, da es nicht primär um Exploration geht.

Da wird es dann aber auch reine Geröllbrocken für die Miner geben.


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Oktober 2016)

Im moment (ich weiss nicht wielange noch) kann man sämtliche Schiffe die flight ready sind testen.

Auch die grossen teueren brocken.

leider sind die waffensysteme wohl offline.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Dezember 2016)

Passiert da noch was bei Star Citizen? Irgendwie ziemlich still geworden, habe ich den Eindruck.


----------



## Iffadrim (12. Dezember 2016)

@ spectrumizer

 

Dann bist du in der Thematik nicht wirklich weit drin.

 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Star-Citizen-Spiel-3481/News/Around-the-Verse-316-Weihnachts-Livestream-16-Dezember-1215574/

 

Nur so als Beispiel.

 

2.6. mit dem FPS Modul ist gerade in der Endphase bevor es live geht.

Dann war vor kurzem 4. Anniversary mit haufenweise Informationen über Schiffe und deren Entstehung/Überarbeitung.

 

Also nicht zu knapp.

 

P.S. aber ich verstehe schon.

Thread-Wiederbelebung und so.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Dezember 2016)

Yau, stecke da nicht wirklich drin, da mir SC immernoch ziemlich suspekt ist. 

 

Hab letztens nur nach Spielen gesucht, die ich vlt. noch so mit der HTC Vive spielen / probieren kann und bin dabei auch über SC gestolpert. Und man liest halt da halt immernoch über "Alpha", "Alpha", "Alpha", "Squadron 42 auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben" usw.

Daher war das eigentlich nur Neugier, hier mal nach zu fragen. Sollte jetzt nicht als Provokation oder so verstanden werden. 

 

Daher danke für die Infos.

 

 

 In ED steuert sich das Schiff viel direkter ja, aber man muss eigentlich immer erst Gegenschub geben um wenn man in eine Richtung fliegt zu stoppen oder wieder zurück zu kommen.
 

Kommt drauf an, ob man mit "Flight Assist: On" oder "... Off" spielt.


----------



## Iffadrim (12. Dezember 2016)

Kommt drauf an, ob man mit "Flight Assist: On" oder "... Off" spielt.


 

Ich habe beides versucht.

Aber das Flugmodell von SC gefällt mir besser.

Darüber hinaus wirkt ED ein bisschen "verwaist" im Weltall.

Und auch auf den Stationen bekommt man nicht viel von anderen Spielern mit, da man das Schiff nicht verlassen kann,

während man in SC auch auf den Stationen rumlatschen kann.

 

Alpha trifft in SC auf das PU (Persistent Universe) zu.

Die einzelnen Module sind eigentlich schon Beta Status.

 

Wenn du mal richtig reinschnuppern willst in die Materie, dann empfehle ich dir das offizielle Forum.

Da geht der Punk ab. Schon jetzt herrscht in Orgas (die Gilden in SC) so eine starke Teilnahme, dass man schon jetzt von einem aktiven Spiel sprechen kann.

Auch die Module des Arena Commander sind schon jetzt voll bespielbar (Vanduulswarm = Alleine oder mit Buddies gegen KI, Murray Cup = Wettrennen, Battle Royale = PVP FFA, Capture the Core = Domination)

Nur eben alles in Raumschiffen.

Und mit 2.6. kommt Star Marine das First Person Shooter Modul.

 

Alle Module sind schon jetzt die Möglichkeit für das PU zu üben.

Von ED wirst du wissen, dass das Fliegen lernen auch ewas Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.


----------

